

What Is Wrong with Our Thoughts? A Neo-Positivist Credo - gwern
http://web.maths.unsw.edu.au/~jim/wrongthoughts.html

======
unknown368
The "nosology" could have started from a list of fallacies:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_fallacies](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_fallacies)

The overall story is actually quite simple: thoughts are simply models that
are no more than representations (the map is not the territory). As such, they
inevitably lead to contradictions such as paradoxes even though they often
have practical applications.

So the good news is: you now understand that philosophy will always turn into
endless discussions, therefore you can spend your energy on possibly more
useful things :P

